# Liters per minute to PSI?



## Daximus

freph said:


> Couldn't find much on Google...I've got an oxygen regulator that I'm using for CO2 (it's compatible, no worries) and it's in liters per minute. Any idea on how much PSI that converts to?


I don't think that's possible. One is a measure of pressure (PSI=pounds per square inch), one is measurement of flow (LPM=liters per minute). Maybe we have some acronym issues? What does your gauge say exactly?


----------



## OverStocked

They do not translate. Highly likely that the PSI of the oxygen regulator is far too high. The flow is certainly too high. Even 1 LPM is much more than we'd ever need and you'll run out of gas very fast.


----------



## freph

Got information from the seller because he saw this post. Thanks for the responses though, folks.


----------



## NatCh

As mentioned above, LPM relates to bubbles per second, PSI to pressure. Trying to convert between them would be about like trying to convert between speed and weight. 🤷

If I remember right, I worked out that the 2~3 bps I use would be less than .5 _milileters_ per minute. I was trying to find a flow meter to use rather than a bubble counter on the theory that it would be more precise and repeatable. Flow meters that fine exist, but they're very, very expensive. :icon_eek:


----------



## Dcarrete

freph said:


> Got information from the seller because he saw this post. Thanks for the responses though, folks.


Could you share it?


----------



## joeywaits0

Daximus said:


> I don't think that's possible. One is a measure of pressure (PSI=pounds per square inch), one is measurement of flow (LPM=liters per minute). Maybe we have some acronym issues? What does your gauge say exactly?


 11gpm\14.7lpm this is in a hydraulics pressure chart


----------

